# Foam?



## Sugar_Skull (Sep 26, 2009)

I've been considering using foam for a costume, but it's not something I've worked with before. I was wondering if anybody has advice they could offer me on painting it, which thickness works best, and assembling the costume (whether I should glue or sew). I usually sew so my initial thought was to go that route, but after reading some sewing pattern reviews on foam it sounds awfully difficult. If it ends up being too costly and time consuming I'll probably ditch the idea, but I like how foam is flexible. Advice is appreciated!
Thanks.


----------



## peterose (Oct 13, 2009)

What are you planning on making exactly? I have a friend who made a Soundwave (transformers) costume with foam padding within and it worked out great. We're talkin bed foam here not styrofoam right?


----------



## Sugar_Skull (Sep 26, 2009)

I would be using high density upholstery foam sold by the meter. The costume is not for me it's for my boyfriend and we have yet to settle on a design. I was thinking about doing a Megazord costume a couple years back and had planned to use foam for that lol. It just seems like it would be better for a costume than cardboard because it won't get as easily damaged and you can sit down when wearing it.


----------



## ihauntu (Nov 8, 2009)

I used to work making mascots thats all they use is a closed cell foam, or stuff similar to automotive or upholstery foam the closed cell foam comes in 1/2 inch and one inch thick, you can use contact cement to glue together, this closed cell is also the blue stuff you see for camping under lay , if you want you can probably paint this type of foam with a water based spray paint , you may have to use a good primer to make it stick to the foam properly, possibly an automotive primer? I made this mr freeze sholderpads and ribcage from thAT MATERIAL used automotive primer and paint on that foam held up pretty well 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...ostumes-picture30371-my-version-mr-freeze.jpg


----------



## Sugar_Skull (Sep 26, 2009)

That's a pretty sweet lookin Mr. Freeze. I've read a few things after searching Google and there are a few Krylon paints recommended for use on foam. I'm just worried it will go stiff and end up being scratchy and uncomfortable. Do you have any tips for cutting it? I was going to use a utility knife in a sawing motion to hopefully get clean edges.


----------



## ihauntu (Nov 8, 2009)

get some new blades the sharper the better , you wont have to saw through, just slice with the new blades remember stay away from your own flesh, it may stiffen a little but it wont be to uncomfortable, after all your be wearing a layer of foam how comfortable do you want to get, a couple of drinks and you wont care what your wearing..lol


----------



## Sugar_Skull (Sep 26, 2009)

Awesome I'll have to pick up a new one and give it a shot! Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Dragonryder (Nov 10, 2010)

I've always glued shaped foam to a tight fitting piece of clothing and then either pulled on another piece of clothing or glued material directly to cover the foam for that form fitting look.


----------



## Dragonryder (Nov 10, 2010)

Use an electric bread cutting/carving knife. It will make life a lot easier and the foam will cut in minutes. You can even shape foam with this knife. You can find them on Ebay or any kitchen store. Probably just about any store that has a Housewares department. If you use glue use the spray foam glue. It works really well. I have used 3M and had a lot of success. Be sure and let us know how it works out.


----------

